# National Pottery indian head bottom



## ctbottledigger

Been trying for months to locate any info on this company with no luck if anyone has any info would be much apreciated. grabbed these pics off fleabay. I have 4 of these they are 4 1/2 wide 2 Inches tall Appear to be glazed.


----------



## coreya

This mark is of the National Pottery molds ( nothing found on company prior other than owned by a J. Burgess Lenhart in 1922) used by Fred Ungernach starting in 1937 and that mark was used on utilitarian pie bakers, crocks etc. The mark was apparently in the molds per the description given in the Lehners encyclopedia of US marks on pottery, porcelain & clay on page 312 under national pottery.


----------



## ctbottledigger

Thanks that does help


----------

